# Embroidering On Hat Brim



## Juny11 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello, i have a barudan Z series and i am trying to figure out how to embroider on the brim of the hat. Would i need a special hoop to do the job?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Any hat you see with embroidery on the brim, it was done before the hat was assembled. If you try to embroider through the brim on your machine, you will probably damage the reciprocator... the machine is not designed to embroider through something that thick.


----------



## Juny11 (Apr 21, 2011)

OK, Thanks so much for answering my question!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You can use appliques.....


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Try doing it with vinyl or flock


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

embroider on a backing use 606 fusable adhesive then heat press on or use an adhesive glue for fabrics


----------

